# Transhumanism and survival



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I imagine by now most have heard the term transhuman.
This is something I discovered a number of years ago and now im a bit of a diehard transhumanist.
The general idea is life extention possibly to the point of immortality, an end to most if not all human illness and life threatening genetic defects. It also encompasses the development of new cutting edge technology and genetic enhancement or augmentation, for example enhanced senses.

Most of the current research revolves around brain uploading. Transferring your conciousness to a computer hard drive. To facilitate the transition of your mind into another body (usually a mechanical body) but for others, myself included the idea is for an organic body grown in a lab.
Other ideas involve slowing or stoping the aging process.

We consider the application of technology such as nano tech, brain scanning, cloning, implants, artificial organs and lab grown genetic materials (tissue, organs and whatnot) and artificial intelligence guided advancement.

There are quite a few of the worlds top minds already working in this field both religious and athiest.
Many MANY agendas. Its probably one of the most ethically and philosophically treacherous areas of research.
A large number of experts in the field feel that there is a very high chance that this could create a teotwawki situation through genetic research that goes bad or the AI take over theory or any number of possibilities.

As far as "is this possible" goes... Transhuman research isnt just a dream or a fad. Were talking world renound scientists. Funded by billionaires and private corporations. The technology is also there. Advances in this field seem to be almost as quick now as the advances in any other tech (cellphones and such)

When I first took an interest in this my thought was we would see most of this tech as viable by the time im in my 80s
The general consensus from the actual science community was much more optomistic. Since then the eta for these techs has been greatly reduced still too within the next few decades.

Much of the tech already exists. We can grow functional organs and tissue we have created an artificial part of a brain we can record and map the electrical patterns of the brain and even copy some of it to devices or harness it to control devices. Much of the holdup comes down to legalities and ethics now. Also were at a point where we have reached limits. For example we can only scan a brain in so much detail without actually destroying the brain by freezing and slicing it up. To advance past this point means we wait for the state of the medical scanning equipment to catch up.

Artificial intelligence... Its also quite close last I checked. Even the people that are creating this technology believe that it could learn to evolve on its own faster than we can keep up. What happens then when a self aware highly intelligent rapid evolving machine decides were a threat ?

Some of the theories and tech I have run across are horror movie monsterous. The sort of thing that really makes you consider gods and devils. Some are in it for change, some are in it out of curiosity some are in it to prevent some outcomes while others are in it to prove or disprove some aspects of religion.

My interests fall in line with a few others but overall my masterplan (yes I have one of those  ) is vastly different from most ive seen. I have a few personal reasons that have turned it into an obsession for me. Eventually I hope to surpass every one in this field... At least within my lifetime.

I thought this would be a good place to get some thoughts on how this could effect us as prepper/survivalists.
There is technology about to emerge or comming soon that could put power in the wrong hands or cause mass extinction events. Im more concerned about the state of technology than natural disasters, war or economic crisis.

One transhumanist researcher and professor stated in one of his public lectures "we are now at the point that technology is far more advanced than what our minds can comprehend, were a lot like monkey sitting inside a super computer... We see all the buttons and binking lights and we want to push them but we have no perception of how it works or what the consequences will be."


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

And you wonder why your girl left you. Really? That's some scary, nerdy stuff right there!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Meth is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon down to Slippy Lodge and bring a shovel..Ill make you forget all this "transhumanism" nonsense.

Thanks for listening,


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

So is lsd ..you should give em a go..the result could be immortal web weaving transsexual spiders thread


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> And you wonder why your girl left you. Really? That's some scary, nerdy stuff right there!


Rotflmao not quite the replies I had anticipated  but its all good... Funny anyway.

Who do you think got me into this nerdy stuff in the first place Hemi45 lol.
Yes im sort of like a cross between an estrogen pumping nerd and a testosterone fuled lumberjack. Its a bit of a conflict. Do I set the cute bunny free or do I deepfry and eat the f*cker with a side of bacon. LoL


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> Rotflmao not quite the replies I had anticipated  but its all good... Funny anyway.
> 
> Who do you think got me into this nerdy stuff in the first place Hemi45 lol.
> Yes im sort of like a cross between an estrogen pumping nerd and a testosterone fuled lumberjack. Its a bit of a conflict. Do I set the cute bunny free or do I deepfry and eat the f*cker with a side of bacon. LoL


Use peanut oil.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't care who you are now that's funny. Lord forgive me and bless the pygmies of New Guinea.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Eventually I hope to surpass every one in this field... At least within my lifetime

Blackcat,

I am fully aware of the theories and supposedly "scientific research" being conducted here. I have no data that allows me to discern if any or part of it is factual though. Since it seems you are way ahead of most of us on the prepping option, can you elaborate on your own personal progress as your statement above implies you are a "work in progress".

Curious though, who controls the interbreeding or artificial intelligence interaction and how do you know you won't end up a programmed demonrat forever?


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

"In the year 2525, if man is still alive, if woman should survive they may find"
...
"Their hands hangin' limp by their sides, everything they do think or say, was in a pill they took today"
... www.youtube.com?v=izQB2-Kmiic

From the song "In the year 2525", listen to it.

I believe that if I could find this lab I would throw a hand grenade inside and kill the scientists, post SHTF of course. This would be the end of the human race, unless there is room for the new, people and ideas, humanity is doomed. Besides there is no individual that we would want to have -forever, not even "The Donald".

Have you not begun the search for the new main squeeze yet?, if you have don't ever mention this to her.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stanley range


James m said:


> I don't care who you are now that's funny. Lord forgive me and bless the pygmies of New Guinea.


They were head hunters and cannibals, most likely still are. They did chop up and eat japs during WW2.
The Papuan guides helped us and the Brits to survive in the Melanesian jungle and were loyal to the Brit admin.. 
Most of this barbarism occurred north of the Owen-Stanley range, primarily was the natives getting even with the japs for their brutal treatment of the natives.
The main battles were at Buna, Gona , Salamaua, Sansapore, Port Moresby, Holandia and Moroti. With the well needed butchering of the japs in the battle of the Bismarck sea.

We have enough trouble with those in power with normal life spans, you say double triple or immortality?
Reminds me of the Arnold movie The Sixth Day. No good can come from it.

Solution for the lab, post SHTF, #10's C4 and enough TNT to level the labs with all scientist and lab tech's in side.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Eventually I hope to surpass every one in this field... At least within my lifetime
> 
> Blackcat,
> 
> ...


For all I know I am a programmed demon rat lol 
I implied im a work in progress ? Good good... I kind of half figured that I imagined that lol.

Actually I couldnt say for sure if what I know about the data is true or false either. In this age just about anything can be false unless you see it first hand. However as it goes it appears to be legit... I get the information usually from various published papers, books, the scientists involved.

Im by no means an expert though... On one hand I have an ability to learn very fast read and recall large amounts of information. I digest texts. On the other hand... im certifiably mad as a hatter... Or so they tell me 
And once upon a time I would say "im not crazy, im eccentric"  but I guess I was only partially correct.
That makes it somewhat awkward keeping my focus. My brain is like a calideascope of broken random whatnot.
Some days better some days worse.

What I have been up too is conversing via text with a number of scientists from various countries on this subject.
Exchange of ideas and a little help to point me in the right direction.

Not quite sure what you mean by the "prepping" for this. I was asking in general if and how others might prep. Other than my general prep. Im not really focused on any one speciffic thing.

Now the replies are closer to what I had in mind... I just keep forgetting my point lol
Much of it is a matter of "ethics and morality" heck theres people that specialize in just that... Ethics and morality in technological advancement.

Like of people could live forever... Should we ? What about resources ? How do we select who lives and who doesnt ?
What if someone in power uses it to remain in power. Uses other tech to control the population and so on.

For those that believe in god how does this effect the concept. Some say its all gods will... Others say if you create a new body and put your conciousness into it... And live several hundred years are you going against gods plan.

If you rebuild yourself from the ground up and make yourself vastly different from the original human form how do you know its still you ?

And if worst comes to worse I can just build a girlfriend lol  no... no I probably shouldnt do that lol hmmmm.

If you google the lists of wealthy investors into this technology you will see some pretty interesting names.
Global elite that are openly trying to live forever are offering huge amounts of cash to anyone that comes up with a final product.

My personal philosophy is nobody should be immortal but every human should be granted a full measure of life free of pain, illness, disease, dibilitating or deadly genetic defects or permanent injury like loss of a limb or sight.

Life extension should be in set numbers of years to those who are suited too it on a case by case basis.
For example you're a humanitarian that has been working on a project that could improve or save countless lives but you have reached the end of your natural lifespan. You could apply for a second lifespan to continue your work.

On the other hand if you wasted your life living off the system, commiting crimes, generally causing more harm than good... Then no.

We should never progress past a the point of no return. I think this is one major flaw we have in our advancemen (we march blindly forward with no regard to the outcome) There should always be a way to recover and go back to square one if we really eff things up.

I think as we are getting into an age where technology is advancing rapidly and a good amount of it could possibly be a danger to the human species. Such experiments should be done "offworld" there should be a space station someday set up for research into areas like matter or viruses or sentient machines.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

I think I read a novel by Dean Koontz that resembled this. Maybe about 10 years ago. Gonna have to look now. Seem to remember it didn't go so well for the "New People".


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Viper said:


> I think I read a novel by Dean Koontz that resembled this. Maybe about 10 years ago. Gonna have to look now. Seem to remember it didn't go so well for the "New People".


Odd sounds sort of familiar.
My guess is the whole concept is fragile like walkong a fine edge. So much could be gained but so much could also be lost.
Either way its "change" a universal constant. So I cant really see it as right or wrong.
But I kind of like humanity... The spirit the creativity the potential. I would hate to see that forever lost. So I do stand to preserve that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Blackcat said:


> For all I know I am a programmed demon rat lol
> I implied im a work in progress ? Good good... I kind of half figured that I imagined that lol.
> 
> Actually I couldnt say for sure if what I know about the data is true or false either. In this age just about anything can be false unless you see it first hand. However as it goes it appears to be legit... I get the information usually from various published papers, books, the scientists involved.
> ...


Warning The Truth Follows - There has been a well and long pursued plan to corrupt and control the bloodline of Man beginning in the book of Genesis. The depths of this deceit was revealed in Genesis 6 with the fallen angels breeding with woman and creating Nephilim. The agenda continues today, however the depths and disguises remain predominately an hidden agenda. In time it will be revealed, at least to some extent. Nonetheless, after a 7 year Tribulation the battle of Armageddon will occur and the deceit will end in failure eternal damnation for the Enemy. Details in the Book.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Warning The Truth Follows - There has been a well and long pursued plan to corrupt and control the bloodline of Man beginning in the book of Genesis. The depths of this deceit was revealed in Genesis 6 with the fallen angels breeding with woman and creating Nephilim. The agenda continues today, however the depths and disguises remain predominately an hidden agenda. In time it will be revealed, at least to some extent. Nonetheless, after a 7 year Tribulation the battle of Armageddon will occur and the deceit will end in failure eternal damnation for the Enemy. Details in the Book.


Now that is interesting. Read it... Its actually rather facinating. Cant say I have an opinion on it one way or another or perhaps I just cant say.
Possible... If you believe then yes even if you dont its still possible. Dont need angles or demons or giant hybrids to do this. Greed of man is enough. But yes either way you look at it.

Its funny someone recently asked me if I was a nephalim lol 

I suppose it depends on your deffinition of "control and corrupt" as well.

That is also largely what I meant by the religious implications and how it can make a non believer question.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Megiddo Valley has been the setting for many battles of Israel


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh a watchman I meant to ask of you could ellaborate more... This is one of the "thoughts" im searching for.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Transhumanism. 

For those who prefer to believe the lie of living forever in this flesh. For those who would sell there souls. That is to say, for the weak and afraid of the wrong forces.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

I knew I could find it Blackcat. Dean Koontz. Midnight. 

The citizens of Moonlight Cove, California, are changing. Some are losing touch with their deepest emotions. Others are surrendering to their wildest urges. And the few who remain unchanged are absolutely terrified–if not brutally murdered in the dead of night.

Anyways. hijack over.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Hijack away! Interesting that is one ill have to check out.
Dont worry about hijacking my threads. Im looking for thoughts, ideas, opinions even if it sidetracks 

And now sleep. My head is killing me tonight.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Puff puff pass!!!! Why would anyone want to live forever???


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Not me... 800 - 1000 years will do fine  Forever seems rather bothersome.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You can't put your consciousness on a hard drive. That's crazy talk. One is artificially created by humans and the other is created naturally. It can't be done. 

Oh but if you pay me before you die I will gladly save and back up your consciousness to a USB flash drive and a tftp server. You will live forever in flash memory. So long as you pay me before you die....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Stanley range
> 
> They were head hunters and cannibals, most likely still are. They did chop up and eat japs during WW2.
> The Papuan guides helped us and the Brits to survive in the Melanesian jungle and were loyal to the Brit admin..
> ...


There is a man named Jason Hershey who was the son of Christian missionaries in Papua New Guinea. He is now a musical artist. Here's a video.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> You can't put your consciousness on a hard drive. That's crazy talk. One is artificially created by humans and the other is created naturally. It can't be done.
> 
> Oh but if you pay me before you die I will gladly save and back up your consciousness to a USB flash drive and a tftp server. You will live forever in flash memory. So long as you pay me before you die....


You do know they are growing body parts in a lab now, right? Not to mention the progress being made with 3D printing of organs. Not sure if they'll ever be able to "download" consciousness but never say never.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You do know they are growing body parts in a lab now, right? Not to mention the progress being made with 3D printing of organs. Not sure if they'll ever be able to "download" consciousness but never say never.


Never mix meth and LSD children, never.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If its possible I want to be saved to a terabyte USB flash drive. And every time I'm plugged in I want to come up on the screen. And I will complain if you try to minimize me.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Reducing life to ones and zero's. Blasphemy.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

Even if they have the tech available for "average folks" in the next few years...its too late for me.
I,nearing the end of my years,do not fear death,and have absolutely NO desire to live forever.
...all that being said,it seems that T H is counter to survivalism,as in electronic form,one will rely on others,to keep the power on,to maintain the computers that one has been uploaded to,etc.
I am no tech geek,but have truly enjoyed the internet,and for that matter the computer age.
but that which drives me,sustains me,has naught to do with electric/electronics/technology
that which drives me is to live long enough to see the insane system that I have lived under my entire life screech to a halt and burn to the ground.
then I can quietly crawl into my grave ,knowing that my kid,and grandkids have a chance to thrive....not just "exist"


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

James - you will be made into a windows operating system for eternity lol.
What you say is a valid point. Its something that many of us discuss actually. We are natural, a hard drive is something else.
The bodys nervous system is a flow of electrical impulses, a pattern. As its basic level it too is essentialy ones and zeros.
The brain has a lot in common with a hard drive. So the idea is we can copy or move that electrical pattern to an artificial HD.
We can already do this to a degree. The problem is we can only reach some of the electrical pattern, much of it is to difficult to scan.

The questions this leads too are: Is it a conciousness or something else ? Is it you... Or is it a copy ? and what about the matter of a soul ?
Religious transhumanists believe that this will prove the existence of the soul and allow it to be manipulated for whatever reason (who knows)
If you copy the entire eletrical system from your body to another body... Then lets say it works and that new body appears to be you in every way... Is it ? Or is it a copy ? When your original body is shut off so all that is left is the new "you" who can know what has been lost if anything.
Then theres questions of rejection if the new environment is to foreign can this imprint even survive ?
Lets say you close your eyes and when you open them your in a machine. Everything feels different, your senses are all foreign, you start to consider what has happened but its quite a bit to process. One theory is it could break that pattern and lead to madness or worse.
The remake of robocop used a theory that I had some time ago (im sure im not the first to come up with this one) they used dream sequences to allow the mind time to heal to reduce the "shock" and prevent rejection.

I agree axeman much of this is counterintuitive to survivalism. Imo anyway... Im not much for the "turning humans into machines" which seems to be a popular theme with transhumanists.
Idk why... Almost all the ones I speak with feel that a natural body is weak and flawed so lets make a durable artificial one... That just doesnt make sense to me in any way. Artificial is rarely a better plan than natural.

For my taste... There is natural and there is artificial (unnatural) then there is a questionable "grey area" not quite natural... LoL


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> Never mix meth and LSD children, never.


Or drink water from the swamp.


----------



## spirit_B_wild (Aug 9, 2015)

It all sounds like bad news to me. I'm gonna pass on the uploading. The physical, natural me and my spirit will happily live and die naturaly.

Ever consider people who oppose this new wave of transhumanism creating viruses that can't be cured. Kinda like a digital aids or the clap..ha. I see a bleak, dark future if transhumanism is ever fully accomplished. Possibly to the point of massive wars to stop it and even extinction of the natural human. 

Ever see that movie with Johnny Depp..Transcendence. Sure it was all good in the beginning. But it turned out that the new him wasn't really on the same page as the old him. Because it wasn't him at all but a series of 1s and 0s coded to become dominant over the natural human. Can you say Skynet?

Scary $#!+ man!


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

spirit_B_wild said:


> It all sounds like bad news to me. I'm gonna pass on the uploading. The physical, natural me and my spirit will happily live and die naturaly.
> 
> Ever consider people who oppose this new wave of transhumanism creating viruses that can't be cured. Kinda like a digital aids or the clap..ha. I see a bleak, dark future if transhumanism is ever fully accomplished. Possibly to the point of massive wars to stop it and even extinction of the natural human.
> 
> ...


Pretty much exactly my point. It could go either way but it is on the way.
I saw trancendence recently, it was also fascinating. The concept of the movie was based on transhumanism but they kind of took it to the extreme.
It could be a dark future or not. Both options are on the table but With the risk Involved im sure it wont go without incident.
Its not a matter of will it happen but when. I mean unless people suddenly decide they arent interested in advancing technology anymore and what we have is good enough. But humans/scientists are all about discovering the next big thing, the latest breakthrough.
The extinction of the human race is certainly on the table as well.

My own interest in transhumanism is quite complicated, I do have many adjendas of my own but one of those is preventing an event that will "completely" wipe out humanity.

Although... We are a resilient species, I find it difficult to imagine an event that will wipe the species out 100%. We are intelligent (sort of) and we use our intellect to adapt. Thats kind of the heart of prepping and survivalism.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Blackcat,

My friend I am going to tell you the truth again. You are playing with fire here. Look for the light and get out of the darkness and all that hides and deceives in its shadows. Try being a white cat maybe....... concentrate on things that improve who YOU ARE, not how YOU CAN BE MANIPULATED INTO SOMETHING OTHER THAN MAN. I am going to repeat the words another poster told you earlier in this thread below, please take heed:
Transhumanism. 

For those who prefer to believe the lie of living forever in this flesh. For those who would sell there souls. That is to say, for the weak and afraid of the wrong forces.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyway this is creeping me out. It's not even other worldly, at least aliens bleed. So has anyone seen the Buddha statue on Mars? It's like the face on Mars, either an optical illusion or, well how many optical illusions can you have before its obviously no longer a coincidence. They are looking for something in the dirt up there, fossils or something from millions of years ago.


----------



## spirit_B_wild (Aug 9, 2015)

Mars has pyramids. There is an obvious connection between our ancient world and that of Mars. Most likely nothing to do with transhumanism. Transalienism? How about realism. Come back down to earth Blackcat. I don't see anyone but the highest elite achieving a transhumanism state in the next 100 years. It might even be outlawed and only available on the black market for an insane amount of futuristic currency...like your soul. We have been warned about deception...we should not play the role of the one who has warned us.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

James m said:


> Anyway this is creeping me out. It's not even other worldly, at least aliens bleed. So has anyone seen the Buddha statue on Mars? It's like the face on Mars, either an optical illusion or, well how many optical illusions can you have before its obviously no longer a coincidence. They are looking for something in the dirt up there, fossils or something from millions of years ago.


Lmao now that creeps me out...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> Lmao now that creeps me out...


Maybe it's like a real world Stargate sg1. All we need now is macgyver and bad blue camo.


----------



## spirit_B_wild (Aug 9, 2015)

Speaking of Stargate. . .how bout all that Cern stuff?


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

spirit_B_wild said:


> Mars has pyramids. There is an obvious connection between our ancient world and that of Mars. Most likely nothing to do with transhumanism. Transalienism? How about realism. Come back down to earth Blackcat. I don't see anyone but the highest elite achieving a transhumanism state in the next 100 years. It might even be outlawed and only available on the black market for an insane amount of futuristic currency...like your soul. We have been warned about deception...we should not play the role of the one who has warned us.


Really guys, weird things on mars  now whos smoking swamp water ? 

Actually Spirit I completely agree on all those points. In fact thats quite how I figure it will happen. I mean especially considering its wealthy gobal elite that are funding this in a bid to live forever. It likely will be outlawed eccept for the extremely wealthy/powerful or connected (no pun intended)
Souls as currency... Odd thought.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Whats up with cern now ? Last I heard their own scientists felt that they could inadvertantly create quantum black holes that could destabilize the earth and collapse it in on itself.
BTW were still here lol
But it is true of their own admission they dont entirely have any idea what could happen as the outcome of their experiments.

Personally this is the sort of thing I think should be kept offworld. I know its a stretch but "hey this could destroy is all but we "think" it will be ok... Were not really sure. Anyway here we go! (Hold my drink) pushes button"

Idk how people are ok with that lol im not... For the most part.


----------



## spirit_B_wild (Aug 9, 2015)

Don't be deceived into selling your soul to become an empty shell aimlessly wandering about for 100s of years. That's exactly what the dark side wants..your soul.


----------



## spirit_B_wild (Aug 9, 2015)

*holding picket sign* "Down with transhumanism! Down with Cern!"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Blackcat is a misunderstood genius!


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Uhhhh more of the former less of the latter im afraid


----------

